# How to rename hostname in OSXserver10.2.3



## robinwei (Jan 7, 2003)

How to rename hostname in OSXserver10.2.3?


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 7, 2003)

It should be the same as in the client version. See this thread:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24239


----------

